# Official "Heart of a Coward" Thread



## lewis (Nov 19, 2015)

So saw them play Norwich, UK, Last night on their first Tour date.

Was the 2nd time seeing them, the first time I was lucky enough to share the stage with them. Their new album "Deliverance" dropped recently and their tour reflects that with the set being 90% new album tracks.

Either way the show was unreal and I was lucky enough to meet all the guys again properly last night, (including hanging with them at the Pub hours before the show). Exceptionally talented bunch and all lovely guys to boot. Seriously tight, seriously groovy and seriously heavy. 

Got some unreal merch signed by the guys and got some awesome pictures with some of them (Im the guy wearing the HOAC Jacket) -

- Jamie Graham (Center) - Vocalist

- Chris "Noddy" (Center) - Drummer

- Steve (center) - Guitarist

They were using their Kemper amps live and they were unreal sounding. Steve was good enough to share lots of tips and advice with the Kemper too for their tone   all in all an amazing night and they are top guys.

Here is one of their latest singles "Hollow" off their latest album "Deliverance"


----------



## Triple7 (Nov 19, 2015)

I've seen these guys' name pop up here and there for a while, never checked em' out. That said, I really dig this new tune. Definitely going to check out more.


----------



## lewis (Nov 19, 2015)

Triple7 said:


> I've seen these guys' name pop up here and there for a while, never checked em' out. That said, I really dig this new tune. Definitely going to check out more.



Good decision mate, haha they are awesome.! The album Severance from them is one of my favorite modern records


----------



## tm20 (Nov 20, 2015)

awesome band, they really get everyone in the crowd involved too. only time I've seen them was with Thy Art Is Murder in Hamburg. I only had 10 euros in cash but wanted both their CDs which were about 12 euros each, merch guy said he'd give them both for 10. fk yeah


----------



## lewis (Nov 20, 2015)

tm20 said:


> awesome band, they really get everyone in the crowd involved too. only time I've seen them was with Thy Art Is Murder in Hamburg. I only had 10 euros in cash but wanted both their CDs which were about 12 euros each, merch guy said he'd give them both for 10. fk yeah



hell yeah and I can totally relate to that.
Man their Thy Art is murder tour was stupidly crushing. They also played the same venue on that tour I just saw them at, only downstairs instead of up (larger stage and crowd area). Awesome


----------



## Gitte (Nov 23, 2015)

Definetily my "Go-To" Heavy Band at the moment!!! Another perfect example for not having to blast your freaking balls off to be called "heavy"


----------



## Smoked Porter (Nov 23, 2015)

I like em. Don't really care for anything before Severance, and even that one was a little hit and miss. I think Deliverance is easily their best so far. 



lewis said:


> They were using their Kemper amps live and they were unreal sounding. Steve was good enough to share lots of tips and advice with the Kemper too for their tone



Just out of curiosity, what kind of things did he mention?


----------



## lewis (Nov 24, 2015)

Smoked Porter said:


> I like em. Don't really care for anything before Severance, and even that one was a little hit and miss. I think Deliverance is easily their best so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what kind of things did he mention?



Steve was saying that he has always been a "Real amp guy" and was seriously seriously skeptical about the switch to a Kemper. But once he got over it and did make the leap after the continous request of the other members, he is now the Kempers biggest fan.

the album tone they got for severance which was their Engl Powerball's, is now a Kemper tone. And for live steve blended the album Engl tone with the new Fender EVH amp. Sounded seriously sweet.

He loves the Kemper and is glad of the switch. Made me want one even more chatting about one, let alone when you see it on stage behind him and it sounded that sweet


----------



## Smoked Porter (Nov 24, 2015)

Yeah, you'll love it if/when you get it, I have one and it's a lot of fun. I saw Whitechapel last week and their live sound from the Kempers was great too, they were using Herbert and 5153 profiles, if I remember right. Those low G notes sounded PHAT.


----------



## lewis (Nov 25, 2015)

Smoked Porter said:


> Yeah, *you'll love it if/when you get it*, I have one and it's a lot of fun. I saw Whitechapel last week and their live sound from the Kempers was great too, they were using Herbert and 5153 profiles, if I remember right. Those low G notes sounded PHAT.



I cannot wait, Im about 90% of the way there regards to saving for one. Its taken a touch longer than I anticpated because Im including the Remote in the bundle so I can use it live.


----------



## lewis (Nov 26, 2015)

update...

I ordered one haha. Its arriving tomorrow!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lewis (Nov 27, 2015)

has anyone else from the UK seen them on any of their other tour dates so far?.


----------



## rikwebb (Dec 4, 2015)

lewis said:


> They were using their Kemper amps live and they were unreal sounding. Steve was good enough to share lots of tips and advice with the Kemper too for their tone   all in all an amazing night and they are top guys.




Steve's awesome! Have known him for years. Massive Kiss fan.

Havent had the chance to go see them on this tour, but saw them on the Sikth and Machine Head tours last year. Plus once pre Jamie and when Steve was in Surfaces when they toured together. Still got the HOAC ep they were selling on that tour.


----------



## lewis (Dec 4, 2015)

rikwebb said:


> Steve's awesome! Have known him for years. Massive Kiss fan.
> 
> Havent had the chance to go see them on this tour, but saw them on the Sikth and Machine Head tours last year. Plus once pre Jamie and when Steve was in Surfaces when they toured together. Still got the HOAC ep they were selling on that tour.



he really is, he is the guy I was able to bond with the most. Not that the others are hard to chat too, but he is just more approachable. I didnt know that about Kiss haha.

Cool stories man. Pre Jamie wasnt that when they had both Timfy James (now in Hacktivist) and the vocalist who is also the singer in hacktivist now?

He still cant quite believe he is in HOAC from what he was saying. Still not quite sunk in I dont think. Living the dream. Great lad


----------



## lewis (Dec 9, 2015)

Just been confirmed at this years "Summer Breeze" 2016 Festival in Germany


----------



## tm20 (Dec 9, 2015)

what tuning do they use? im curious since i've seen some tabs of theirs which say drop G# while others say it's D standard with a low F (like drop G, but G-->F)


----------



## lewis (Dec 9, 2015)

tm20 said:


> what tuning do they use? im curious since i've seen some tabs of theirs which say drop G# while others say it's D standard with a low F (like drop G, but G-->F)



Pretty sure its like Drop F or F standard. Possibly Gb


----------



## lewis (Dec 9, 2015)

Gitte said:


> Definetily my "Go-To" Heavy Band at the moment!!! Another perfect example for not having to blast your freaking balls off to be called "heavy"



Your in luck, they have announced they are playing a Festival in Germany this year


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav (Dec 9, 2015)

Figured this was relevant. Alice and I were sharing these last night on facebook. FAIR WARNING: Some of the clips are pretty brutal, tho conversely, some are hilarious


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Dec 10, 2015)

This band's music is so 'core' and full of breakdowns, what I normally hate....but...these guys are so damn brutal. Love 'em.


----------



## TheWarAgainstTime (Dec 10, 2015)

I've been a casual fan of these guys for a few years now, but haven't really kept up with anything they've done since Hope and Hindrance. That new song is sick! Their vocalist has gotten even better


----------



## lewis (Dec 11, 2015)

TheWarAgainstTime said:


> I've been a casual fan of these guys for a few years now, but haven't really kept up with anything they've done since Hope and Hindrance. That new song is sick! Their vocalist has gotten even better



man yes!, their last 2 albums have been a masterpiece. Severance is all out groovy/heavy djent and Deliverance the latest, is more involved musically and vocally. They experimented with some new things. Both I highly recommend


----------



## lewis (Mar 9, 2017)

bump to add the band yesterday have sadly announced that vocalist Jamie Graham has departed due to focusing on family etc.

Writing for album 4 is still underway as is the hunt now for his replacement. Very very tough job to replace Jamie.
I hope they dont really suffer now and I especially dont want to see a change in sound to accommodate the new guy


----------



## oc616 (Mar 9, 2017)

He's one of the best modern vocalists in metal, such a shame.


----------



## Asrial (Mar 9, 2017)

Oh what? Respect for personal focus, but damn... He's definitely part of the sound, and the new guy has some big shoes to fill out.


----------



## lewis (Mar 13, 2018)

bump for news



so 12 days time we get something new. They still have not announced a new vocalist to replace Jamie so I imagine we will get a double announcement.
New vocalist and new single.

Im nervous, worried and excited at the same time.


----------

